# Advise on a Cherry BURL piece! Burn it or Knot?



## Biketrax (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a piece of cherry burl that's been sitting in the wood pile I have been tossing it aside. Haven't had the nerve to burn it. I will try and post a picture soon. Question is: Have I waited too long to consider turning it? How long can you still work a piece of dried wood?


----------



## northlander (Jan 21, 2011)

There should be no problem turning it


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 25, 2011)

How about sharing a photo?



Scott B


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 25, 2011)

northlander said:


> There should be no problem turning it


 


SDB777 said:


> How about sharing a photo?
> 
> 
> 
> Scott B


 
agreed and agreed

Don't burn it! Akin to burning currency.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Jan 25, 2011)

dont burn burl, will take it off of your hands!


----------

